# MANGOSTEEN JUICE



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

O.k I sell the stuff in Australia so lets get that out of the way! All I am going to tell you is that if you really care about yourself & those close to you please visit www.mangosteenexperiences.com & then www.researchmangosteen.com. but take a cut lunch because you wont be able to drag yourself away!Oh by the way I`m not just a blow-in trying to make the quick buck, I was a prolific member of the old team & "Gonowoften" was my persona. I worry about you,your families & the rest of the world & where we are headed. All I know is HEALTH IS WEALTH !http://www.usenature.com/mangosteen.htmmagixan05###yahoo.com,au[/EMAIL


----------

